# Sticky  Jörg Schauer takes personal care of all Schauer watches again



## Jörg Schauer

Hello to all Jörg Schauer watch collectors. 

From now on I will take care of all Schauer watches *personally.* 
If you have any questions about service or repairs, please use the email address* [email protected]. *
I will take care of your request as soon as possible. 

IMPORTANT for all STOWA Collctors:
For all STOWA specific matters, everything remains the same, enquiries about service and repairs at 
*[email protected]

Tempus Arte GmbH&CO KG
STOWA
Gewerbepark 16
75331 Engelsbrand
Tel.+49 7082-942630*

Greetings Jörg Schauer 

P.S.: After the sale of the STOWA brand to the Tempus Arte Group and 8 months of help with the integration of STOWA, I now have a bit more time again to take care of my own watches. Of course, the main focus is on good service and repairs to keep these collector's items in good condition


----------



## Frequent_Flieger

Hello Jörg, this is great news! Very exciting to know that your personal brand will be getting the attention it deserves.

I would like to ask if you will restart Schauer production and sell new Schauer watches again. If so, where can we go to view and purchase them?

“Viel Erfolg” with your renewed focus on the Schauer brand.


----------



## Nokie

Very glad you are overseeing this. 

Good luck and keep up the great work!


----------



## JuNi

Very good news. So no worry that Schauer watches get out of shape. Service at high level is secured.

And maybe a very long-term collector goal - the Schauer ten box - seems not impossible.

best regards
JuNi


----------



## Orsoni

Thank you Jorg for all the understated, classy watches I’ve had the pleassure of owning


----------



## dirtvictim

That is what makes you the man. Excellent product and service.


----------



## robaco93

Nice to hear


----------



## platinumEX

Excellent news! After my last Schauer watch reconditioning was delayed so much I was a little discouraged from collecting any others that may need service. Glad to hear you have more time to dedicate to your amazing watches.


----------



## indygreg

This is super cool!


----------



## el_duderino

Jörg Schauer said:


> P.S.: After the sale of the STOWA brand to the Tempus Arte Group and 8 months of help with the integration of STOWA, I now have a bit more time again to take care of my own watches. Of course, the main focus is on good service and repairs to keep these collector's items in good condition


So I guess this is the beginning of the end of Jörg Schauer at Stowa?


----------



## brainless

I didn't dare to ask this question........


Volker


----------



## Wahlaoeh

el_duderino said:


> So I guess this is the beginning of the end of Jörg Schauer at Stowa?


You called it....


----------



## el_duderino

Wahlaoeh said:


> You called it....


unfortunately. the newsletter confirms it: Jörg Schauer has left Stowa. Kevin Müller is now running the show.

it was obvious that this day would come. nevertheless it's a very sad moment.


----------



## StufflerMike

el_duderino said:


> unfortunately. the newsletter confirms it: Jörg Schauer has left Stowa. Kevin Müller is now running the show.
> 
> it was obvious that this day would come. nevertheless it's a very sad moment.


It will become interesting to watch how a commissioner is going to run Stowa.


----------



## The Geezer

StufflerMike said:


> It will become interesting to watch how a commissioner is going to run Stowa.


Could you expand on that? What would be your line of thinking on this? What was his role previously at Stowa and how will the new owners direct things? 
It seems clear that this is all part of a plan for Mr Schauer to extricate himself from Stowa and that the owners went into this expecting him to leave. I wonder what their goals are for Stowa. More of the same, but also playing some part in their wider operations as well possibly.


----------



## el_duderino

The Geezer said:


> It seems clear that this is all part of a plan for Mr Schauer to extricate himself from Stowa and that the owners went into this expecting him to leave. I wonder what their goals are for Stowa. More of the same, but also playing some part in their wider operations as well possibly.


The thing is Mr. Schauer bought the Stowa trademarks and then built the whole company basically from nothing with extreme passion and ran it accordingly. A one man show. It was his creation, his baby. Must have been a very tough decision to let it go. And it's hard to imagine the people running it now being even 10% as passionate about it as Mr. Schauer was. So things will probably be very different in the future.

Well there have been examples where brands thrived under new leadership like never before. Sinn comes to mind after Helmut Sinn sold the company to Lothar Schmidt. So it's not impossible that things get even better than before, but I have serious doubts in this particular case.


----------



## Frequent_Flieger

Right there with you on this. Stowa as we know it has been a personal passion project of Jörgs. The success was tied to his vision for the brand. Not only did he revive and modernize Stowas back catalog, but he made Stowa known for cool new ideas. The colorful Seatimes, the single register Flieger chrono, the dynadot Anteas, the verus Fliegers… all watches that came from his own creativity. I worry that part of Stowa will be lost now. I expect more “safe” ideas in the future, and less of the daring and revolutionary designs. Which is sad because I think Jörg had a lot more to give us. I hope they find another visionary to be part of leadership, and soon. I don’t know much about the new leader but I look forward to hearing from him directly, as Jörg would do for us. If that’s not the case, brand loyalty may dwindle


----------



## platinumEX

Personally, I’m very excited for Jörg and his future, specifically his namesake brand. I feel like he was somewhat constrained with Stowa to produce what they were best known for, familiar designs, etc. His own watches are where he really shines, imo.


----------



## Mainspring13

huge fan. I hope the best for you! Thank you for everything you did with Stowa!


----------



## neutrino

Wow. Stumbled across this thread, and wondered why the website was different from what I remembered (especially with Schauer watches nowhere to be found!). Now it all makes sense.

Thank you 🙏🏼, Mr Schauer, for your work with Stowa! The flieger classic, no logo w/ETA was my first real mechanical watch for a birthday milestone many years ago. Near and dear to my heart. Your staff were helpful and kind as I navigated the process. And this unwittingly was the first step for my journey into this hobby. 

Looking fwd to what you do spending more of your time with your namesake brand. I suppose this was your plan, so many congrats to you in this next phase of your work/career/passion.

N


----------



## JuNi

Explored new offerings at c24 from Durowe GmbH today.

A clear indication for the start of the next phase of Schauer watches.


----------



## Frequent_Flieger

JuNi said:


> Explored new offerings at c24 from Durowe GmbH today.
> 
> A clear indication for the start of the next phase of Schauer watches.


Link please


----------



## JuNi

Durowe Gmbh ♛ Unsere aktuellen Uhren auf Chrono24


Alle 12 Uhren von Durowe Gmbh auf Chrono24. Etablierter Uhren-Händler ✓ Uhren sicher kaufen ✓ Mehr über Durowe Gmbh erfahren.




www.chrono24.de


----------

